# what is my body fat % please



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

here are some pics of me, can anyone tell me my bf% please

i can take more photos if needed, no naked ones though unless the price is right :lol:

calipers say 20-21% :confused1:





































thanks :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

calipers would be about right mate.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

30 ish


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> 30 ish


thats what i thought.

seems to be a big diffrence in the calipers and your estimation mate,

this is the reason i wanted to show pics of myself


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> calipers would be about right mate.


thanks


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

25+%


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Low 20s.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

seems to be a big diffrence of estimates here lol


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

20+ body fat and 4% muscle!

Im kidding bud!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd guess calipers about right


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes callipers seem about right, i think most are pretty accurate, i think its easier to guess bf% at lower % (like 10% and below) as people hold fat differently and in different places,

just keep at it and lifting heavy, eating clean and doing some cardio and it will come down. its good that you have some pics now though, take some more in 2 to 4 weeks and compare.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

just trying to lose some fat before i build some good muscle as i will likely gain some fat doing this, plus im going on holiday in september

i weigh about 160lb and i want to get to 15%bf which i should weigh about 154lb when this happens

i seriously think i have body dysmorphia


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

30 ish was prob an over estimate, I judged by your back photo.

24-28%


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> yes callipers seem about right, i think most are pretty accurate, i think its easier to guess bf% at lower % (like 10% and below) as people hold fat differently and in different places,
> 
> just keep at it and lifting heavy, eating clean and doing some cardio and it will come down. its good that you have some pics now though, take some more in 2 to 4 weeks and compare.


been losing weight for 3 months now, i should have been taking pics from the start, then i wouldnt be so paranoid, i have lost 20lb but i still think i look the same, my gf and others think diffrent though


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> 30 ish was prob an over estimate, I judged by your back photo.
> 
> 24-28%


you had me really worried mate when you said 30% :laugh:, if i was 30% now i dread to think what i used to be :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sub q fat which is what calipers measure would be in the low 20's, actual body fat is higher as that includes inter muscular fat and organ fat.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

what do you mean by sub q fat con?

could you explain a bit more about it

whats your estimate?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

seriously mate .. does it really matter % ? i keep on seeing more of these threads every single day. i am not having ago .. just train eat well add abit fasted cardio .. you will transform your body. stop worrying about about BF % .. it's not like your going to compete now is it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i beleive SUB Q fat is .. fat right under the skin but total bf includes fats that covers your organs .. which is why most people stomach bulge right out like a football


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

andy51086 said:


> what do you mean by sub q fat con?
> 
> could you explain a bit more about it
> 
> whats your estimate?


Sub q is the fat under your skin before you get to the muscle. There is more fat after that contained in the muscle and around the organs. Calipers can only measure the fat between skin and muscle aka sub q fat.

I think you would need to drop about 25% of your current body weight to be looking very lean as you don't only lose sub q fat when you diet.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

sizar said:


> seriously mate .. does it really matter % ? i keep on seeing more of these threads every single day. i am not having ago .. just train eat well add abit fasted cardio .. you will transform your body. stop worrying about about BF % .. it's not like your going to compete now is it.


no offence taken mate, i just thought that by keeping track of my bf% then i would know if i am losing fat and not muscle


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

sizar said:


> i beleive SUB Q fat is .. fat right under the skin but total bf includes fats that covers your organs .. which is why most people stomach bulge right out like a football





Lois_Lane said:


> Sub q is the fat under your skin before you get to the muscle. There is more fat after that contained in the muscle and around the organs. Calipers can only measure the fat between skin and muscle aka sub q fat.
> 
> I think you would need to drop about 25% of your current body weight to be looking very lean as you don't only lose sub q fat when you diet.


thanks gents for clearing that up :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

internal organ fat is the 1st thing that will go when you diet. then sub Q


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

your bf looks to be 20-25% max mate.


----------



## ian36uk (Jun 2, 2009)

sooooo....

these electrical ones then are these a measure of total fat or sub q fat?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thats some back hair and a half!

lose the back hair, shave it off....and you'll lose a stone instant


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ian36uk said:


> sooooo....
> 
> these electrical ones then are these a measure of total fat or sub q fat?


i would say total fat, i heard that they are not very accurate at all mate, not highly rated


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> thats some back hair and a half!
> 
> lose the back hair, shave it off....and you'll lose a stone instant


jealousy is a cruel mistress mate,

i thought someone would have mentioned it sooner :lol:


----------



## ian36uk (Jun 2, 2009)

funny you should say that...

i can get 5% variation from diffrent ones


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd say high 20s is about right - v little muscle mass and a good amount of fat mass comparatively.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd say high 20s is about right - v little muscle mass and a good amount of fat mass comparatively.


i hope i am on the right track, not really trying to build muscle at the moment, just want to drop the fat


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

so do i have the skinny fat look?

is this because my cals are too low and doing too much cardio?

cals are at 1600 and protein is 150g the rest from fat.

having dirty refeeds at the weekend,

my waist seems to have gotten smaller, but i think that i still have a fat stomach and chest even though i have lost weight,

maybe i should up the cals and do the same amount exercise i do just now,

thoughts?

cheers


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

30 is an overestimation, id say 25-26, itll come off fast tho if u change diet


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

The problem is i think it has come off too fast lol

Unsure what to do, continue with low cals or up them by 300 and do the same amount of cardio?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

If I was you I would get lots of protein down your neck good fats and very low carbs - just from lots of veg, cut down dirty weekends to one meal, you will drop the weight it will take time. You could also look up for a poliquin biosignature practitioner if you can afford it and need the moral support.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

maccer said:


> If I was you I would get lots of protein down your neck good fats and very low carbs - just from lots of veg, cut down dirty weekends to one meal, you will drop the weight it will take time. You could also look up for a poliquin biosignature practitioner if you can afford it and need the moral support.


Been on ckd keto diet for 13 weeks now mate, the dirty weekends as u call them are my carb up


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

yes mate I used to do similar and IMO at your bodyfat level a whole weekend refeed is too long, JMO mate. I was probably in similar shape to you before - and found I could only handle that many carbs as I got my bodyfat levels down to 10-12%


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

maccer said:


> yes mate I used to do similar and IMO at your bodyfat level a whole weekend refeed is too long, JMO mate. I was probably in similar shape to you before - and found I could only handle that many carbs as I got my bodyfat levels down to 10-12%


how long would you suggest? 18hr?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

For you at the moment try one big meal no more then 2-3 hours, then when you get leaner extend it - I think you can cut back your cardio as well and just concentrate on decent weight work outs and screwing the diet down. this is JMO, it has worked to me - but again I am not a competing BB just someone who wants to look better.


----------

